# Chicken-Fried Chicken Breasts with Gravy



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2004)

Chicken-Fried Chicken Breasts with Gravy
Yields:  2 servings

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded thin
Lawry’s seasoned salt
Flour for dredging
Two eggs, beaten
¼ c milk
Oil for pan-frying
1 c milk
-or- chicken stock
Salt and pepper to taste

	Season the chicken breasts with some of the Lawry’s seasoned salt.  Cover and allow to rest while you prep the remaining ingredients.  Mix the eggs with the ¼ c of milk.  Place the flour in a wide, shallow, container, like a pie plate or pasta bowl.  Place the egg wash into a smaller bowl.
	In a 10” cast iron skillet (or other similar sized, heavy-bottomed skillet), heat over medium-high heat, enough oil to come up between ¼ - ½”.  To test the heat of the oil, drop in a little flour.  If it fizzles and moves around a bit, it’s hot enough.
	Dredge one of the chicken breasts in the flour, then the egg wash, then back into the flour, making sure to completely cover both sides of the breasts at each stage*.  Reserve 2 T of the dredging flour.  Place the chicken, skin-side-down, into the oil.  It will rise up a bit, but shouldn’t completely cover the chicken breasts.  Allow this to cook over medium high heat for about 5 minutes, without moving, until the flour has darkened and formed a good crust.  Flip once using tongs, and cook until done, about 5 - 7 minutes.  Remove and drain on a small cake rack over a sheet pan.  Keep warm while you make the gravy.
	For the gravy, drain off all but 2 T of the oil, plus any bits still in the oil.  Add the reserved flour.  Mix this into a roux, and cook for a minute to loose the starchy taste of the flour.  Add the milk or chicken stock.  Bring this to a boil, whisking constantly.  Once it boils, season to taste with salt and pepper.
	Plate the chicken, and spoon a little gravy over top.

*TIP:  to help keep your hands from getting to messy, use one hand for lifting out of the flour, and the other hand to lift out of the egg wash.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 18, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Chicken-Fried Chicken Breasts with Gravy
> Yields: 2 servings
> 
> 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded thin
> ...


 
*AllenMI, thanks for this posting this recipe.  It is great for someone who cooks for one.*


----------



## Constance (Dec 18, 2005)

That is exactly the way we fix them, Allen, except I always put in a few thighs for myself. Give me some mashed potatoes and peas, and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks!  This was a favorite of mine when I was single, as it's fairly quick and easy to make.


----------

